# Joseph Rouleau



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

R.I.P. Joseph Rouleau 1929-2019

This isn't exactly recent news, and I don't know if it's been mentioned on TalkClassical. Quebec-born Joseph Rouleau was Canada's greatest bass. He had a long international career, and was known especially for Italian and French repertoire. Did much to promote opera in Quebec as a performer and teacher, holding a position as professor of voice at the Université du Québec a Montréal.

https://operacanada.ca/news-joseph-rouleau/


----------

